# Super Mario 64 Online Release & Download



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Super Mario 64 Online Release & Download *

*Download link #1 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-ffaGyLPLgXZy01SzlmeENQQlU/view*
*Download link #2 https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme.../356487435296833536/Super_Mario_64_Online.zip*

**

*Tutorial: Note that you need to have forwarded ports to host a server.*
**​


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 10, 2017)

wow


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 10, 2017)

Incredible.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2017)

inb4 Nintendo Ninjas


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 10, 2017)

Nintendo be like


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Sep 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Nintendo be like


Hakai!!!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 10, 2017)

Get it while its HOT!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 10, 2017)

mech said:


> Get it while its HOT!


I cant bcuz google drive says quota exceeded bcuz lots of people downloaded


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 10, 2017)

Should be 2 links.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 10, 2017)

mech said:


> Should be 2 links.


Rlly, I didn't see, thx for info


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 10, 2017)

Cool now I just need some friends...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Cool now I just need some friends...



From the description box:

Don't have anyone to play with? Check out this dedicated forum!
https://sm64o.com/
Or the discord:
https://discord.gg/8TCyDNd


----------



## YTElias (Sep 10, 2017)

cant download cause 
too many people downloadet it lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 10, 2017)

YTElias said:


> cant download cause
> too many people downloadet it lol



Has 2 links and loads more in the youtube comments.


----------



## naddel81 (Sep 10, 2017)

is that for real or just a hoax?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 10, 2017)

Awesome! I saw the preview recently when they had 8 players, didn't think it'd release this soon.


----------



## Viri (Sep 10, 2017)

OOT online, when?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 11, 2017)

Anybody make a server?


----------



## SaminBBall (Sep 19, 2017)

holy this is so revolutionary, hopefully the download links are still alive


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 19, 2017)

It doesnt contain the rom unless you find a ready made patched version so i guess we can add links.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

LOL nintendo have pulled the youtube videos!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Links added from the youtube description box.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 19, 2017)

mech said:


> LOL nintendo have pulled the youtube videos!!!


Good ol Ninty back at it again.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 19, 2017)

I loved Super Mario 64 but I will pass on this one. Not into online at all. Never was and never will. Thanks, thought.


----------



## RAZERKAMO (Apr 29, 2018)

Nintendo Bois Got Their Ninjas to take down the videos.. im late arent i lol


----------

